# I just noticed...



## rockstar99 (May 10, 2010)

You can now store 9000 messages in your inbox.
Thanks temp!


----------



## Dangy (May 10, 2010)

Only 9,000?

I was hoping for at least 9,001.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

I don't think my inbox will ever be full again ^o.o^


			
				Dangy said:
			
		

> Only 9,000?
> 
> I was hoping for at least 9,001.


But then they would be lead into the OVER 9000! joke.


----------



## .Chris (May 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I don't think my inbox will ever be full again ^o.o^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe thats why?


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way too cliché.


----------



## monkat (May 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I don't think my inbox will ever be full again ^o.o^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But this way, it's ONLY NINE-THOUSAAAAAAAAAAND!

Also, I don't really classify internet memes as jokes...just silly entertainment.


----------



## KingVamp (May 10, 2010)

you (cat boy) took my It OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2010)

Needs to be 8999.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2010)

it seems the admins have a sense of humor


----------



## BoxShot (May 10, 2010)

My inbox was never full and never will be.


----------



## KingVamp (May 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Needs to be 8999.


Why ? so we can say IT UNDER NINE THOUSAND !!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 10, 2010)

i dont have much pm's and i dont care about them XD


----------



## tj_cool (May 10, 2010)

You're lucky, ours didn't increase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















No really, good that they finally increased the regular members inbox, it was kinda small.


----------



## azure0wind (May 10, 2010)

why mods didn't increase?


----------



## Raika (May 10, 2010)

Cool. Now I have more room for a certain someone who used to keep PMing me for the same reason.


----------



## Destructobot (May 10, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> why mods didn't increase?


Staffers already had a 10000 post capacity.


----------



## azure0wind (May 10, 2010)

wow. 
anyway is this features apply for all members or need at least 100 posts?


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Cool. Now I have more room for a certain someone who used to keep PMing me for the same reason.


I haven't been trying to get you to pet me that often, have I?


----------



## tj_cool (May 10, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> azure0wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost




I cleaned it 5 days before becoming staff


----------



## Destructobot (May 10, 2010)

Maybe it's just mag staff that got 10000 posts. Or maybe it's just changed. It's been quite a while since I was on the staff.

Or maybe my rememberizer's broken.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 10, 2010)

You can now store 9000 messages in your inbox.
Thanks temp!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Beats (May 10, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

>


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Fucking hell. You're shitting me, right? I just deleted almost my entire inbox yesterday (even messages I really wanted to keep). Damn you, Costello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No joke, I really did...

Anyways, now I won't have to do that again for a long time, so thanks Costy!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> My inbox was never full and never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lern2archive.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Holy crap, I never even thought of archiving them... Oh well, I can't really do anything about it anymore, so I'll stop being sad and be awesome instead!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PD: Today is my birthday and nobody told me "Happy Birthday"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Stop the god damn EoF crap people, the OVER 9,000 meme is known too well and abused too much, almost every post in this topic has OVER 9,000 in it. It's okay if the OP makes a small joke about it, but 'conversations' like you're having now should be on 4chan or similar, not here.


----------



## prowler (May 10, 2010)

I deleted my inbox yesterday too and I will still delete them.
I don't like keeping PM's

But hey, I guess this is nice


----------



## Juanmatron (May 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Stop the god damn EoF crap people, the OVER 9,000 meme is known too well and abused too much, almost every post in this topic has OVER 9,000 in it. It's okay if the OP makes a small joke about it, but 'conversations' like you're having now should be on 4chan or similar, not here.



But the my "IT´S OVER 10.000" XD.

And yes. In my inbox there is 9.000 lol.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I deleted my inbox yesterday too and I will still delete them.
> I don't like keeping PM's
> 
> But hey, I guess this is nice


Someone's insecure.

And you deleted your inbox? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll never get any more PMs doing that.

Just delete the messages in it.


----------



## Brian117 (May 10, 2010)

FINALLY!


----------



## playallday (May 10, 2010)

Thank you!!  I was at like 95%+ all the time, so it was becoming a issue.

Now at 3%.


----------



## Gore (May 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You used to be on the staff?



he was magazine staff, and a pretty attractive guy too 
that is, before the accident..


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2010)

Why not have incoming messages delete the oldest message if the inbox is full?  Then we don't have to worry about keeping it clean.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.....I miss this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He should be him old self again!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Why not have incoming messages delete the oldest message if the inbox is full?  Then we don't have to worry about keeping it clean.


But the problem with that is that if the oldest message is something really useful or just something you want to keep, but forgot to archive it ( like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), you're screwed...


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2010)

What if the newest incoming message is something you need, though?

With the oldest one you've already seen/read it and can make the decision if it's important to you or not, but with an incoming one you can't see it yet to make a judgement.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> What if the newest incoming message is something you need, though?
> 
> With the oldest one you've already seen/read it and can make the decision if it's important to you or not, but with an incoming one you can't see it yet to make a judgement.


Good point, I hadn't thought of that. But, now that we have 9000 storable messages, I don't think we should argue about what should be done anymore.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2010)

@Rydian: I'd rather delete them manually. You'd get a capacity warning in plenty of time to archive, delete and receive new ones.

Anyway, thanks for the EXACTLY 9000 inbox you guys!


----------



## Maplemage (May 12, 2010)




----------



## rockstar99 (May 10, 2010)

You can now store 9000 messages in your inbox.
Thanks temp!


----------



## Daizu (May 12, 2010)

Don't care if it's not over 9000, or if I'm the 50th person to do this. Putting this here.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 12, 2010)

It's over 9000!!!! Lolz....That's what my avatar is!


----------



## iYoshi- (May 12, 2010)

ITS EXACTLY 9000


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 12, 2010)

Stop the god damn bullshitting around with OMG IT'S OVER 9000 I MUST POST THE MEME. I'm tired of it.


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2010)

Ok, I think everyone knows the news by now


----------

